# Stabilize again before bottling?



## FishNiX (Jan 6, 2011)

My SP finished about 1mo ago and was stabilized at that time. It just finished clearing. Should I stabilize again before bottling? Thanks!


----------



## cpfan (Jan 6, 2011)

If stabilizing means adding sorbate, then no. It it means adding K-meta, then maybe. How long do you expect this SP to last?

Steve


----------



## abefroman (Jan 6, 2011)

You might want to add an 1/8tsp of k-meta, assuming its 5-6gal.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2011)

down the road you may wish t invest in some testing procedures to see where your sulfite levels are at....and it also helps to know your intentions for a timetable for drinking this wine...for instance you could easily be under 15ppm and have that wine in a year or less.....more ppm if the intention is longer (i am speaking in general terms because you CAN have 15 or less ppm and have that wine last for a long long time if stored properly

and this to Wade....i just purchased the Vinmetrica sulfite tester...i will report in how i like it...you may end up thinking they could be a good advertiser here....the price at roughly 250 is not for the once or few times a year maker of a few gallons...there is just no need...but for people who really want to know where they stand...and for those that have decided this sulfite level knowledge is serious to their understanding of where they want their wine to be, then testing sulfite is a must

example....i had run out of some testing supplies last summer....could not determine the sulfite level before bottling one release...so i played it safe and stabilized before bottling...given the circumstances it was a MUST...but afterward i could tell the difference...and to me it needed a decant upon first opening......since consistency is important to me, i had to upgrade my testing ability


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorbate is a one time addition.

K-meta i usually add about every 3-4 months of aging. For me - i try to plan my bottling around about a week after a racking or filtering - that way i don't have to worry about adding it bottling time.


----------



## FishNiX (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 6 gallons. I expect it to last 6mo - 1yr most likely. SP isn't really the type of wine you would age is it? If I bottle in beer bottles, is there anything special I need to be aware of? Thanks!


----------



## abefroman (Jan 7, 2011)

FishNiX said:


> I have 6 gallons. I expect it to last 6mo - 1yr most likely. SP isn't really the type of wine you would age is it? If I bottle in beer bottles, is there anything special I need to be aware of? Thanks!



No need to age SP, won't have much, if any, improvement. Use the anti-oxygen beer caps.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2011)

If you are bottling it in beer bottles then I wouldnt bother adding any more sulfite especially since you are not going to need to age it at all. Al, Ive communicated with the inventor of that SO2 tester and at least for now he's not interested in advertising here. Bummer since I think it could really boost his production margin.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 7, 2011)

it could be that he is having trouble keeping up w demand...i know that when i ordered he said their would be a delay until his next supply was in..in a few weeks


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe once the Winepress biyts finish with him.


----------



## Arne (Jan 8, 2011)

My guess is you can bottle it, but best get another batch started. The darn stuff just doesn't last. Never gets much bottle aging, just disappears. lol. Arne.


----------



## FishNiX (Jan 17, 2011)

Started a second batch today


----------

